# Komu w nogę temu w czas



## Stardusd

Hi!
What is the meaning of this saying. I would appreciate the explanation in Polish too, written in Polish.


----------



## LilianaB

Oznacza to ze jesli ktos ma gdzies isc to trzeba isc, a nie przeciagac. Czesto ludzie mowia to chyba gdy chca juz isc, zwlaszcza gdy ktos ich zatrzymuje, rozmowa na przyklad.


----------



## dopethrone

Poprawna wersja tego frazeologizmu to: _komu w *drogę*, temu czas. _Co do reszty, to mniej więcej zgadzam się z Lilianą.


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, of course it is w droge. I did not even notice it was noge in the thread title. It is a very common expression.


----------



## Stardusd

H!
Dobrze że ktoś po Polsku też pisze. Ale to przysłowie, zdaje mi się, że jest dłusze..... _za sto lat nie będzie nas.
_


----------



## LilianaB

To jest chyba z jakiejs piosenki, nie czesc tego przyslowia. Chyba zostaly te zwroty skompilowane jako slowa piosenki, najprawdopodobniej urodzinowej, ale nie wiem na pewno. Nie jest to prawie na pewno czesc tego przyslowia, lub powiedzenia.


----------



## Stardusd

Wszystko możliwe. Nie dziwota. Ja mieszkam w Brazylii i już przeszło 30 lat jak moja babka zmarła. Od tamtąd mało się mówi po Polsku, w domu. A poza domu nie ma mowe. Piszę  nie źle, tak uważam. A co jeszcze mam w pamięci, gadanie, to emigranci może  pokręcili. Słowem- piszę i mówię po Brazylisko-Polsku.


----------



## pachnidlo

To bardzo znane przysłowie. Z tego co mi wiadomo, nie jest to fragment żadnej piosenki.


----------



## LilianaB

Are you referring to the part about one hundred years? We were talking about this part.


http://www.ewa.bicom.pl/biesiada/bsd4.htm


----------



## marco_2

Dwa teksty zostały tu skrzyżowane: przysłowie "Komu w drogę, temu czas" (sens wyjaśniła Liliana) i fragment przedwojennej piosenki biesiadnej: "Co użyjem / wypijem, to dla nas, bo za sto lat nie będzie nas".


----------



## comodo

Ta piosenka ma wiele wersji. Ja pamiętam: "Używajmy póki czas, bo za sto lat nie będzie nas". Była kiedyś bardzo popularna i zwykle wybuchała samoistnie około drugiej w nocy zachęcając do dalszych libacji. Ma szereg zwrotek, ktćre tylko mętnie pamiętam.


----------

